# Tool box on MF 1529



## Lofide20 (4 mo ago)

Morning all
This may seem like a stupid question, but does anyone have a recommendation for placement of a tool box on a MF 1529. I bought a used 2012 model, and I would love to put a tool box on it. There isn't enough room behind the seat. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks 
Jim

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. You could clamp it to the ROPS or get one of these.








I may find that the loader frame mounted unit would make it difficult to see down the side of the tractor that the box is mounted on!?!
Here's a good link on a great tractor site......









Toolbox and/or Carry-all


Hey, anyone bought one of these or better yet, made one for their Yanmar? Since my Yanmar came with ROPS, it seems like the easiest and logical step for carrying tools, or an ice cooler, or a post hole digger or even the chainsaw. :D It would even be good for placing a weatherproof toolbox...




www.tractorforum.com


----------

